# Why people like NATO straps? With poll



## Ptmd

Hello everyone,
I have been thinking, why NATO straps have so much appraise? 

Is it because it's inexpensive?
It's because you have a lot of color options?
It's because it can save you in a springbar faillure??
Please leave you opinion and feedback, thank you 🙏

By the way, i don't like NATOs, i've tried and didn't become a fan. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## eob

Can't say I have a ton of experience with them, but I typically find them to be a bit 'meh'. Not really comfortable and cheap looking, but I see their purpose in a general sense. They do get bonus points for color options though.


----------



## Ptmd

eob said:


> Can't say I have a ton of experience with them, but I typically find them to be a bit 'meh'. Not really comfortable and cheap looking, but I see their purpose in a general sense. They do get bonus points for color options though.


I Share your thought 🙂


----------



## cheu_f50

Not a fan. The watches NATO goes with are generally sports watches, and the watch tends to be thick.

The last thing I want is a NATO adding another 2mm to the overall height


----------



## Rodentman

I like them on medium size watches. I appreciate the adjustability.


----------



## K42

Great! A place where I can voice my strong *dislike* for NATO straps! 😆

They are cumbersome and uncomfortable with the buckle on the outside of your wrist
The excess fold over looks cheap
The double layer strap under the watch is uncomfortable
I'd rather use a one-piece Zulu, Mil/RAF, or MN style elastic


----------



## Brny11

No can’t handle them isn’t accurate. No I don’t like them is more like it.


----------



## Siberian cat

Cheaper to buy new nato than new watch.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## slugworth

I love NATO straps. Almost every watch I own has ended up on a NATO at some point.


----------



## Caltex88

I used to like them, but the double layer bulk under the watch got old. Also I discovered the nylon elastic straps like Watch Steward, Erika’s Originals, Luff, etc. same general look, more comfortable, and less bulky.


----------



## Holdenitdown

All the above. Wish they'd make one with moisture wicking fabric though.


----------



## Weissen

I think they look fantastic in photos and on other peoples wrists, but their wear-ability just sucks.


----------



## Rodentman

I don't like the long tail tuck-under but these from Barton aren't like that.


----------



## DonLuis

I immediately cut the double layer and like them on some watches


----------



## Pavilions

I bought 3 NATO straps for my watches, I used them for a while but I just stopped using them. I found them uncomfortable and a bit rough. Also when water reaches them they make your skin itchy. They look nice sometimes but I stopped using them.


----------



## lvt

The possibility to change straps on the fly.


----------



## longtimelurker

I find the look kind of interesting and/or novel. But, I can't wear them. The extra height is one thing. The sliding around is the biggest annoyance. I like my watches high and tight. The tackiness from the back of the watch keeps the head in place. Nato turns it into a floppy, scratchy, dirty, frayed, bulky mess.

I would much prefer a sailcloth, cordura, or canvas if going for a fabric look.


----------



## WatchObsession

NATO's are great for a bit of "colour fun" in the summer and easy to switch out for different straps


----------



## snowman40

I'm not a fan either, but the security is a big plus.

I have my Dreadnought Voyager on a NATO, because.I dive in it. 

Single pass are better, though, IMO.

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptmd

K42 said:


> Great! A place where I can voice my strong *dislike* for NATO straps! 😆
> 
> They are cumbersome and uncomfortable with the buckle on the outside of your wrist
> The excess fold over looks cheap
> The double layer strap under the watch is uncomfortable
> I'd rather use a one-piece Zulu, Mil/RAF, or MN style elastic


That pretty much resumes it 😂


----------



## Ptmd

Brny11 said:


> No can't handle them isn't accurate. No I don't like them is more like it.


Added, new option ?


----------



## Ptmd

slugworth said:


> I love NATO straps. Almost every watch I own has ended up on a NATO at some point.
> View attachment 16138900
> View attachment 16138901
> View attachment 16138902
> View attachment 16138903





Rodentman said:


> I don't like the long tail tuck-under but these from Barton aren't like that.
> 
> View attachment 16138927
> 
> 
> View attachment 16138928





DonLuis said:


> I immediately cut the double layer and like them on some watches





lvt said:


> The possibility to change straps on the fly.





WatchObsession said:


> View attachment 16139061
> 
> NATO's are great for a bit of "colour fun" in the summer and easy to switch out for different straps


Indeed, the color options makes it a really Nice catch to mix options and give "life" to our watches. Love the *looks*


----------



## Hippopotamodon

I like them because they are cheap and very easy to swap. What bothers me is the height and the fact they keep humidity against the caseback if they get wet. So, when I swim or shower with a nato I always carry another one with me to swap it asap.


----------



## Ptmd

Caltex88 said:


> I used to like them, but the double layer bulk under the watch got old. Also I discovered the nylon elastic straps like Watch Steward, Erika's Originals, Luff, etc. same general look, more comfortable, and less bulky.





Holdenitdown said:


> All the above. Wish they'd make one with moisture wicking fabric though.





Weissen said:


> I think they look fantastic in photos and on other peoples wrists, but their wear-ability just sucks.





Pavilions said:


> I bought 3 NATO straps for my watches, I used them for a while but I just stopped using them. I found them uncomfortable and a bit rough. Also when water reaches them they make your skin itchy. They look nice sometimes but I stopped using them.





longtimelurker said:


> I find the look kind of interesting and/or novel. But, I can't wear them. The extra height is one thing. The sliding around is the biggest annoyance. I like my watches high and tight. The tackiness from the back of the watch keeps the head in place. Nato turns it into a floppy, scratchy, dirty, frayed, bulky mess.
> 
> I would much prefer a sailcloth, cordura, or canvas if going for a fabric look.


Now this is a weak spot for me. I didn't like the fit of the NATOs, but i could wear it the same, but the worst thing for me is when they get wet, it's so damn uncomfortable i think it was the real reason for me to never wear it again.
Never got to the part of it getting nasty and smelly ??


----------



## Ptmd

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 16139087
> 
> I like them because they are cheap and very easy to swap. What bothers me is the height and the fact they keep humidity against the caseback if they get wet. So, when I swim or shower with a nato I always carry another one with me to swap it asap.


Great wardrobe selection for your watches 😉 love the skx011


----------



## navman

I like single pass Nato and Zulu 3 ring straps above others. I find them far more comfortable than rubber or most bracelets.


----------



## Roningrad

They are inexpensive, with lots of color variety, comfortable (which brand and how u wear them is huge factor), versatile, and the best part is the safety and security in case SB failure.

I pair my timepieces often with natos for various strenuous activities. As such, as another safety precaution, I do check and/or replace the buckle spring bar, buckle tongue and even the whole buckle itself if I feel they are of poor quality. Strapcode buckles are superb and milled as well as some other brands if you do a bit of due diligence.

Bear in mind you have 3 and not 2 SB failure risks plus the tongue buckle failure risk when wearing Nato straps.


----------



## BTNMNKI

While I myself find them ugly, I couldn't care less how people wear their watches. I'm not that deep into the hobby. That being said, I do find it weird when people wear actually expensive watches like Rolexes and Omegas on a nato. In my eyes, it's tantamount to buying a Bentley and then putting 12 inch rims and plastic discount store hubcaps on it.

I could see them fitting on a Casio, though. Damn things are already made of synthetics anyway, and Natos are about the only thing you can strap on a W800H in lieu of the original band anyway.


----------



## Docrwm

I’ve tried them a number of times over the years since joining in 2005 ( system crash reset all memberships to Feb 2006) and just hate wearing them. What I can’t understand is why, every 5 years or so, I forget or think it’ll be different somehow this time?!


----------



## bth1234

Having acquired quite a few, I have actually come to the conclusion that they aren't my favourite straps, and it's probably because of the doubling up tuck back.

I do like them on bronze watches, though, for a "fun" pairing.


----------



## MeisterEder

I don't like NATO straps, BUT I am a fan of *single-pass RAF straps* (like the W&W ADPT, or the Esprit RAF) and the CNS elastic paratrooper straps. They usually come with a sewn-in buckle for maximum security (one less point of failure, if you are worried about that).

In my opinion, they combine the benefits of NATOs and eliminate almost all of the drawbacks:

Single layer = less bulk
One solid line of color = cleaner look
No excess tail to fold over and tuck in
Buckle can be wherever you like
All this while still being inexpensive, comfortable, colorful, suitable for water activities and super quick and easy to change (which is important for strapoholics like me).

I especially like them for skiing - they're "warm", secure and moisture-wicking.


----------



## amorg

Natos are great for me in summer as l swim with my watches. They are fun, cheap, colorful, comfy and suit the watches l pair them with. I switch to leather in Autumn.


----------



## TalkingClock

I like elasticated Natos. They look a bit crap but are comfortable and easy to adjust to the perfect fit.


----------



## Ginseng108

Too fiddly to deal with, adds height to the watch, stuff gets stuck in the material, endlinks make the watch, when I mount a bracelet or strap, it stays on for months or forever...not a fashion swapper.
So for me, NATOs offer nothing that I want in a watch mounting system.


----------



## Commandercody66

I occasionally use my NATO straps however, I often change it quickly back to the Erika's Originals as it's more comfortable to wear, single pass adds less height but the thing that I like the most of the hook system and strap cut to size eliminates that annoying overhang for a clean look:


----------



## Onedaydyl

They are a cheap fun alternative to giving your watch a different look. I'm a shorts and t shirt guy so they fit my "look" too. However I do tend to cut off the extra piece to create more symmetry and keep the overall height lower. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## composer

I like NATO's for the military connection, and for insurance against spring bar failure (I've had spring bar failure in the past). Not a fan of the cheap NATO's, but the seatbelt ones are so smooth and comfortable.


----------



## NC_Hager626

I like NATO straps because they are comfortable and you have a lot of colour options. Unfortunately, one's options are limited when it comes to odd lug width sizes.


----------



## Blufftonhokie

I personally prefer a single pass Zulu. Less thick but basically the same look.


----------



## chas58

Took me a long time to warm up to them, but sometimes it just works.

I have fabric, and generally don't like them - although it can be fun to play with colors.

Leather looks great on some watches.


----------



## ChuckSchilling

From the poll results, it appears that this community is split squarely in the middle on them, which doesn't surprise me in the least. As for me, I'm in the "not for me" camp. But I'm all for options, and if they please other watch enthusiasts and helps keep them engaged in the hobby, then I say it's a very good thing they are available.


----------



## Meanoldmanning

I don’t generally like them. They look cheap and out of context on a lot of the watches I see people using them on. I prefer single pass US military style straps if appropriate for the style of watch. I’ll sometimes use a marine nationale style strap on a vintage diver as they are more comfortable and don’t have the silly looking extra strap length. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BTNMNKI

chas58 said:


> Took me a long time to warm up to them, but sometimes it just works.
> 
> I have fabric, and generally don't like them - although it can be fun to play with colors.
> 
> Leather looks great on some watches.
> 
> View attachment 16139480


Leather just looks classier in general, though. A leather nato might not be dressy exactly, but it doesn't have the same slap-dash or utilitarian look as a nylon.


----------



## tommy_boy

I have something like a 12-15 nylon NATO straps in the drawer. Tried to like them. More than once. 

Nope, not happening. Too much material, aesthetically. No practical need. Any colors other than black just don't float my boat. The cheap ones feel rough on my wrist.

That said, I have two thin leather single-pass straps that I like.


----------



## Onebrokecollector

I am a fan. I find them much more comfortable than bracelets and you can grab quite a few for cheap and change straps.


----------



## Nokie

I like them because they are secure, very colorful, and can be used for almost any watch.


----------



## Teeuu

Good enough for William Gibson, good enough for me.


----------



## Gatto

I can appreciate the low cost, durability, and added layer of security considering a spring bar failure. But, as other have said, the added thickness, moisture retention, and aesthetic just don't work for me. I'd opt for a rubber/elastic strap or bracelet any day of the week instead.


----------



## jmnav

Ptmd said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been thinking, why NATO straps have so much appraise?
> 
> Is it because it's inexpensive?
> It's because you have a lot of color options?
> It's because it can save you in a springbar faillure??
> Please leave you opinion and feedback, thank you 🙏
> 
> By the way, i don't like NATOs, i've tried and didn't become a fan. 🤷🏻‍♂️


Yes, yes and yes.

But then, I can't find an answer on your poll that suits me. I neither love them nor hate them, I do care about them and they are my thing... when I feel it makes sense. I use them the most in summer along with sport/diving watches exactly for the three points above and that's it.


----------



## ApostatePipe

K42 said:


> Great! A place where I can voice my strong *dislike* for NATO straps! ?
> 
> They are cumbersome and uncomfortable with the buckle on the outside of your wrist
> The excess fold over looks cheap
> The double layer strap under the watch is uncomfortable
> I'd rather use a one-piece Zulu, Mil/RAF, or MN style elastic


Never found then uncomfortable for me.

I've got a large wrist (8.25") so no excess for me.

Along with that large wrist, I can handle the +2mm in height without it looking ridiculous.

Aaaaand I can't argue there! Single pass is more versatile and sleeker looking.

I do like NATO's for their versatility and tool look. But they need to be worn on larger watches or else the bulkiness of the NATO throws off the watch head/strap balance visually.

Same watch, different NATO's for many looks!


----------



## cleger

$5 each
Will save you in event of springbar failure, as noted
Light, and comfortable
Easily changed
*Easily laundered*


----------



## zengineer

Don't care for the look at all. Some make pretty pictures but not something I'd ever wear


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss

The best way to make them not look cheap is to wear them on a cheap watch.




























Or even a not cheap watch. (is leather cheating?)


----------



## vmgotit

I did not vote because I did not see a “sometimes“ vote. When I would surf or Scuba Dive, I prefer a NATO, to safely secure my watches to my wrist. The rest of time, I am more of a bracelet guy. Vance.


----------



## SinCity

I love NATOs. The main reason is that I live in the desert and all that heat equals sweat. It sounds gross, but I prefer a NATO since it absorbs some of the sweat. NATO straps are easy to remove and rinse off, cheap to replace, take a few seconds to swap out, can be color-coordinated, are durable, and make my nice watches look less expensive to those who may want to steal them. 

They also make certain watches look more purposeful, tool-like, and utilitarian rather than "man jewelry" like bracelets often do. I also like the built-in failsafe of a NATO in that of a spring bar breaks, your watch doesn't fall on the floor. 

I personally don't really like bracelets on watches and I always wonder why people do. Added weight, scratch magnets, draws more attention, and are never as comfortable as the same watch on a strap or NATO (yes, even Rolex).


----------



## JLittle

So far, I wear them only on my Hamilton, cause that is a watch meant to have a Nato on it.


----------



## duc

Teeuu said:


> Good enough for William Gibson, good enough for me.
> View attachment 16139852


I grant you extra points for referencing Gibson!


----------



## duc

Its been said many times, but I'll echo some of the sentiments here. I like them, but when using one results in a floppy watch head, no dice. I have dozens and dozens of NATOs and single pass straps. Virtually all my watches wind up on one at some point. I like understated, well made watches (anything for that matter). If the NATO works without slipping around too much, I'll keep it. Otherwise I delete the second part and make it a single pass. Also, the length of the tail has to be long enough to fold over correctly, with the buckle almost directly under my wrist. I go through a lot of NATOs to find that combination. Ultimately, I like them because I can wear nice pieces (always utilitarian ins style) without bringing too much attention to them, if they fit right right.


----------



## Ptmd

pickle puss said:


> *The best way to make them not look cheap is to wear them on a cheap watch*.


I laught at this 🤣


----------



## iehrenwald

NC_Hager626 said:


> I like NATO straps because they are comfortable and you have a lot of colour options. Unfortunately, one's options are limited when it comes to odd lug width sizes.


Crown and Buckle have a good selection of odd lug width options. I just got eight of their 19mm Matte Supreme straps for a recent acquisition. The prices are higher than say CheapestNatoStraps, but the difference in quality is obvious.


----------



## NC_Hager626

iehrenwald said:


> Crown and Buckle have a good selection of odd lug width options. I just got eight of their 19mm Matte Supreme straps for a recent acquisition. The prices are higher than say CheapestNatoStraps, but the difference in quality is obvious.


Thanks for the heads up WRT Crown and Buckle having 19mm NATO straps and their quality.  I have another watch with a 19mm lug-width coming in the next couple of weeks; and, I will be outfitting it with some C&B NATO straps.

On the subject of price and quality, you are quite right when it comes to NATO straps. Even though WatchBandit's NATO straps are 30 EUROs, the quality of their WB NATO straps is excellent.


----------



## Scott_DC

NATOs have a rugged look that's appealing with a lot of watches. Nonetheless, I tend to wear perlons or Crown&Buckle Chevron straps more than NATOs.

For those people that don't like how NATOs feel when wet, try a perlon. They shed water and dry fast, they're great for the beach, they look good on both dress or tool watches, and they can go through the laundry.


----------



## benjamin831

I used to love them, now I find them a bit childish.


----------



## hedet

I generally like them, but it depends on the watch. Some watches look great on natos and some are :/


----------



## BTNMNKI

SinCity said:


> I personally don't really like bracelets on watches and I always wonder why people do. Added weight, scratch magnets, draws more attention, and are never as comfortable as the same watch on a strap or NATO (yes, even Rolex).


Was just about to ask why you didn't just wear a steel bracelet, buuuut I changed my mind.

Personally I find bracelets to be very comfortable. with the added benefit of once you've trekked through somethin hot and sandy, for instance a desert, they can easily be rinsed off. I would've imagined a nato would rather quickly get kinda nasty in that sort of environment. But to each their own.


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## timetellinnoob

i got into autos and divers alongside Zulus and Natos, when i wanted alternatives to the crappy Casio and Seiko rubber straps that were coming with what i was buying. i still have a pretty huge collection of varying nato straps, materials, colors etc, but if being honest don't wear them as often as i used to in my earlier collecting years and have mostly gone back to wearing divers on bracelets or some rubber options again. but i love still having all those options in interchangeable straps available to me.

what i like about natos is the minimal and, i guess 'tactical' and practical military look. simple nylon, simple rings, simple buckle. some people find the look 'cheap', i just don't. i find it infinitely worse looking if you trim the excess and leave one thin layer of 'tail' that just floats between the rings. folding back the excess is part of the look. i see the nylon and steel as strong, not cheap. though, there are types of hardware and styles of nylon that don't look as sharp and may have a 'cheaper look'; also depends if it's stitched or melted together. but some certain weaves don't look as bad, and some types of nato hardware, such as milled rings or rings with the angled corners, tend to look a little bit more well crafted.

i think one of the more obvious 'advantages' of a nato with divers is the general waterproofness. not saying it's 'best' for diving or anything, but for the most part natos can be dried out relatively quickly and is no worse for the wear. 

there are also some downfalls, such as the absorbent materials. it could absorb gasoline/flammable liquids (in some crazy accident) which could be bad, but also absobs dirt and sweat and eventually will need to be washed at points if it's an everyday wearer. another negative i've heard of is in a pinch it could almost be too hard to get off, which could be a hazard if you snag it unexpectedly or worse snag it in something mechanical. and then another thing i hear is a negative is a nato can't be worn under a shirt sleeve... usually yea, but i've not ever had a problem getting a thinner nato with thinner hardware under a shirt sleeve (on the bigger sleeve button at times). depends on the watch and strap but there are some combos that work; putting a Marathon on a 5-ring Zulu isn't going to work that way. =) but in general natos more of a short sleeve look anyway.

i've had mostly great experiences with them.


----------



## AC181

I like NATO straps because I have a very small watch collection, and the NATO straps allow me to wear a "different" watch every day.


----------



## quid

I've come to hate nato straps. Too much extra stuff, loops, extra length, a folded end, second layer of strap under the watch head. 🤮 I do like some single pass nylon straps, perlon or something like the tudor oem straps, the crown and buckle "chevron" strap. But I'm off natos.


----------



## Frack

I have a few that I wear on certain casual watches and I’m a fan of them for their value and how they can change the look and purpose of a watch.

What this thread really opened my eyes to is how incredible they look on some high end sport watches. Never thought to wear a Rolex or Omega on one, but the picks here look amazing


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

quid said:


> I've come to hate nato straps. *Too much extra stuff, loops, extra length, a folded end, second layer of strap under the watch head.* 🤮 I do like some single pass nylon straps, perlon or something like the tudor oem straps, the crown and buckle "chevron" strap. But I'm off natos.


It’s not that difficult. Either cut off the useless flap of extra material or buy a single-pass (the useless piece of material already cut off).

As for “why a NATO?” They’re inexpensive, comfortable, and can completely transform the appearance of a watch. I also like that you can use them to make an expensive watch look like a budget watch. But yeah…a fabric strap looks cheap, so I get why some folks don’t like them.


















or


----------



## quid

Barnaby'sDad said:


> It’s not that difficult. Either cut off the useless flap of extra material or *buy a single-pass* (the useless piece of material already cut off).



Agreed.


----------



## DonLuis

I had a nato period; I’m mostly over it now and prefer to use quick-release straps.

One reason I’m off nato is because of different spring bars for nato (and tool needed) vs straps


----------



## Sloan441

I'm not committed to NATO straps in any way, but I do have a few and I do like them. 

The best thing about them is the convenience. They're quick off and on, in every sense. It's easy to quickly change up the looks of a watch a bit without a lot of fiddling. 

They're typically not terribly expensive (there are a few exceptions), though rubber is still competitive with them.


----------



## pbwilson1970

I like them. I seldom dress up so the casual look works well for me. They're fun and usually inexpensive and can change the look of a watch in a few seconds. Some can end up too thick with the double thickness, but they make single-pass straps to solve that problem.


----------



## Dwijaya

like the simplicity, various of color combination, ease to put on and replaced not to mention cheap compare to other straps but for me who lives in tropical and had to worked out sometimes indoor and outdoor and ease to getting sweat....i've found this things botter me caused the smell and changing the color (also for leather) this is why prefered rubber or bracelet....just as simple wiping with clothes and voila.


----------



## PhillySteve

I own a few natos. I have tried them and I always go back to the bracelet after a few days. For some reason they just vibe with me. I have tried but a no-go for me.


----------



## ratchnatch

I like them. Simple, easy to change, color variety, comfort. Can bring an air of casualness to a watch. I've put them on a dress watch and I think it would fit for a party, kick back, get together. Dressy casual. I know a lot of people don't like the excess and folding it over, but I think it gives it unique flair. I have seen videos of people who cut them in order for it not to be bulky. It doesn't feel bulky to me, but I would like to try it.


----------



## Jswatch!

I love them. Affordable, comfortable and you can play with more color schemes. I don’t mind the extra length because it just tucks neatly and adds to the look. You practically can get a new watch for $30-40, I recommend Blushark Alpha Premier straps
better quality and I don’t think it adds that much height.


----------



## JorgeT

I have them and I like them. It being cooler in temperature than metal, rubber or leather is one of the bigger pluses in my case. 

The one pass though certainly eliminates the bulkiness - another example of bulkiness tome are the 2 rings on a 5 ring zulu, I keep wanting to test a 22mm of this:










I like the idea of the spring bar having its spot regardless of how tight or lose the band is, and it also achieves the only 1 layer of watchband under the watch. Also, no extra metals. Just fabric. 
I think I am going to attempt making something similar out of a 3 ring zulu.
I only have 2 20mm watches that have very fitting bands, hence I haven’t tried these guys, but would buy one for a 22mm in a second. 


JG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheungzafun

Ive always felt that Nato Straps give off a sporty look, that the classic leather strap cannot. Its really a personal thing, but I just love how vibrant the colors look sometimes.

In the end, its all about personal preference, and theres nothing wrong with not liking nato straps. Get whatever you like =)


----------



## Jswatch!

Jswatch! said:


> I love them. Affordable, comfortable and you can play with more color schemes. I don’t mind the extra length because it just tucks neatly and adds to the look. You practically can get a new watch for $30-40, I recommend Blushark Alpha Premier straps
> better quality and I don’t think it adds that much height.
> View attachment 16863703
> View attachment 16863710
> 
> View attachment 16863704
> 
> View attachment 16863692
> View attachment 16863695
> 
> View attachment 16863686


I forgot to add this link, that shows you 4 ways to wear the same nato. A couple will be like wearing a single pass. Taking off a little height. Also different brands, materials wear different so find what you like. Good luck


----------



## up4daz

I like them on certain watches and the quality has to be somewhat decent because you can tell the difference in very cheap NATO straps. But about half of my NATO straps have now been cut cut up and stitched to make two piece straps which I like a little bit better. Was never a big fan of that second strap underneath the watch. Give me a nice Steel watch band any day but it also depends on the watch and the occasion.


----------



## twpotts

I've generally not enjoyed leather straps because I've always had stiff ones, bracelets even with links taken out I don't like the click and clack they make on desks when my hands are at a keyboard and crowns used to leave a little dry spot on the back of my hand where they would hit when I'd be on my feet all day. Natos solved all this issues, my watches fit better and feel better and I like the color pop when I decide to switch out a grey or black strap nato.

When I'm going to put every watch on a nato it makes me appreciate the dial or movement more. I understand some watch costs come from a nice bracelet and it's steered me away knowing what movement is inside and that most of a price was coming from a nice tapered bracelet.


----------



## horrij1

I almost exclusively wear my daily wear watch on a NATO, you can beat the daylights out of them, and easily replace them. They have way more adjustability than a bracelet, so you can wear them over a jacket or wetsuit. In the rare event you have a spring bar failure, you do t loose your watch.


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada
Natos for every day and tool watches. They provide me with confidence that my watch stays on the wrist.


----------



## Ptmd

Jswatch! said:


> I forgot to add this link, that shows you 4 ways to wear the same nato. A couple will be like wearing a single pass. Taking off a little height. Also different brands, materials wear different so find what you like. Good luck


Wow, never knew about the 4th method, now i want to try it 😅
Thank you, that was helpful


----------



## JorgeT

JorgeT said:


> I have them and I like them. It being cooler in temperature than metal, rubber or leather is one of the bigger pluses in my case.
> 
> The one pass though certainly eliminates the bulkiness - another example of bulkiness tome are the 2 rings on a 5 ring zulu, I keep wanting to test a 22mm of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of the spring bar having its spot regardless of how tight or lose the band is, and it also achieves the only 1 layer of watchband under the watch. Also, no extra metals. Just fabric.
> I think I am going to attempt making something similar out of a 3 ring zulu.
> I only have 2 20mm watches that have very fitting bands, hence I haven’t tried these guys, but would buy one for a 22mm in a second.
> 
> 
> JG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And here is my result. I am not very handy so I am sure it could be well better done. But feel great, now I got burns and needle pricks but got the result I wanted:


























JG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje

I wear a lot of nato straps. They are practical, easy to clean, quick to replace. A different color immediately gives a different look. The big advantage for me is that they can easily be tightened or loosened during the day: the thickness of my wrist sometimes varies by 2 pinholes during the day. I mostly wear my watches with a single pass beneath the case and a double layer under my wrist. With a single pass you create a double layer under your wrist that keeps a watch in its place without being too tight. I don't like watches that are too tight, but the watch has to stay in place too. So nato straps are ideal for that. And the chance of losing your watch is much smaller....


----------



## zengineer

Ptmd said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been thinking, why NATO straps have so much appraise?
> 
> Is it because it's inexpensive?
> It's because you have a lot of color options?
> It's because it can save you in a springbar faillure??
> Please leave you opinion and feedback, thank you
> 
> By the way, i don't like NATOs, i've tried and didn't become a fan.


I own zero. I even sold the ones that came with my Speedmaster rather than leave them in the big box.

I do have some normal sailcloth and canvas straps so I kinda get the appeal. So many NATOs look like the bow on a kids birthday  present to me.
Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

I have a bag of lightly used straps. I have cut off excess material using two coins, a razor blade, and a lighter. I have tried a variety of straps on all the hobby NATO strap "darlings."

For me, and I am not exaggerating, I HATE them. I think they look horrible, they're not comfortable, and worst of all, I have seen the damage they do to the watch's case back when the strap passes through the lugs around the back.

I think I have finally reached the point where I will not be "seduced" by the affordable price. And I am completely uninterested in paying a premium for the Big Names that get thrown about, usually accompanied by high praise from giddy watch nerds. To top it all off, the fact that some poor excuse for a human being managed to register NATO as a trademark to troll the hobbyists with threats of legal action really has me pissed off.


----------



## FeloniousTesseract

Time Exposure said:


> I have a bag of lightly used straps. I have cut off excess material using two coins, a razor blade, and a lighter. I have tried a variety of straps on all the hobby NATO strap "darlings."
> 
> For me, and I am not exaggerating, I HATE them. I think they look horrible, they're not comfortable, and worst of all, I have seen the damage they do to the watch's case back when the strap passes through the lugs around the back.
> 
> I think I have finally reached the point where I will not be "seduced" by the affordable price. And I am completely uninterested in paying a premium for the Big Names that get thrown about, usually accompanied by high praise from giddy watch nerds. To top it all off, the fact that some poor excuse for a human being managed to register NATO as a trademark to troll the hobbyists with threats of legal action really has me pissed off.


I have not seen wear on my long term NATO strapped case backs. And I abuse the crap out of one of them. I"m assuming that you are referring to stainless steel case backs? I will also assume that you are seeing abrasive or buffing effect on the metal from the strap??


----------



## Time Exposure

FeloniousTesseract said:


> I have not seen wear on my long term NATO strapped case backs. And I abuse the crap out of one of them. I"m assuming that you are referring to stainless steel case backs? I will also assume that you are seeing abrasive or buffing effect on the metal from the strap??


Yes. Damage I have seen was limited to vintage watches with stainless steel cases. My recollection is most were sporty or tool-like watches. Chances are, these watches were treated as tools and not fussed-over like many of us (myself included) do with our own watches. I can imagine (not pleasantly) that these straps were seldom if ever washed, and that every manner of detritus worked it's way between the strap and the watch where it remained trapped for ages. (Ewww!)

And for the record (though I doubt anyone cares), NATO straps are not for me, but I don't judge those who use/like them. Quite the opposite really. If I see a NATO in the wild on a Rolex or some other watch that didn't come from the factory with such a strap, I actually respect and appreciate the passion that the wearer has for their watch! I feel the same about cars with custom details I would never embrace on my own car. I respect the passion that the owner has for their car!


----------



## FeloniousTesseract

^ your opinions and observations are good ones.


----------



## GlasIsGreen

I find NATO straps comfortable, especially when it’s hot and humid - so I tend to wear them mostly in the summer. The colour options are a bonus.


----------



## bth1234

I am coming to the opinion they work best on a bronze watch, as a bit of fun. and I don't like the double back loop. Maybe if they didn't double back, I would wear them more. This is by horoloholics. Shorter length, and no loop back required. About 270mm without the clasp.


----------



## Rodentman

Generally I like them if they are not too long, and some are. I prefer Barton "Jetson" which I now think they have renamed "Elite." Unfortunately Barton seems to be having fulfillment issues at present, but here's what they look like. In fact I am waiting for this same strap from them with SS hardware. Order has been waiting for USPS pickup in Dallas for 8 days.


----------



## Munchie

I would never wear a continuous strap of nylon around my wrist.

If I were ever snag my strap on a piece of machinery / moving vehicle / other (yes I know - unlikely) I would rather the spring bar fail and lose the watch than have my wrist wrenched or worse 🤷‍♂️


----------



## jcp123

I’m a big NATO fan. Love the versatility. Extra thickness doesn’t bother me. And I’ve found that even crappy bracelets don’t bother me comfort-wise, and neither do cheap NATOs. I’m easy to please, I suppose.


----------



## johnny action

NATOs are uncomfortable, unsightly and bulky. I hate Them and wish They’d all
Just go Away forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit

A NATO in place for security of your watch staying in place on your arm, is at question, yes. Otherwise, a Bracelet or nice strap. And the biggest issue, having the right spring bars, tips, size, and quality. Vance.


----------



## zengineer

johnny action said:


> NATOs are uncomfortable, unsightly and bulky. I hate Them and wish They’d all
> Just go Away forever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd agree 100% except I would have to try one to confirm the comfort part...not that it would matter.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## cheungzafun

I personally feel that NATO straps are also more sporty... It can change the whole appearance of a watch, and make it pop more!


----------



## cheungzafun

Heres a picture of a Rib Nato Strap I recently purchased. Absolutely love the Grey!


----------

